# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  मन-वकील के मन की आवाज़...

## man-vakil

*प्रिये मित्रों ..आज आप सभी सदस्यों के सेवा में आपका यह तुच्छ मित्र मन वकील , अपने प्रथम सूत्र के साथ उपस्थित हुआ है....इस सूत्र में आपसे मन की बातें करने के लिए आपका यह मित्र  निवेदन करता है...इस सूत्र में आप अपने मन की बातें , ऐसी बातें जिनसे आपके जीवन में अच्छे या बुरे परिवर्तन आये , को इस सूत्र में पोस्ट करें...ताकि ऐसे सम्यक तथ्य दूसरों को भी सीखने का मौका देवे/....तो प्रिये मित्रों..आये और सूत्र में अपने मन के बाते " जो आपके जीवन को बदल गयी " लिखें.....आपके स्वागत में आपका मित्र " मन-वकील" आँखें बिच्छाये है:*

----------


## man-vakil

*लीजिये मैं शुरू करता हूँ ..मन में कई कई बार ऐसा विचार आता है की आखिर हम किस स्वार्थ में जीते है क्या पैसा या मकान  हमें रिश्तों से बढकर है या हर् किसी से पंगे लेकर हम अपने जीवन की गाडी आगे बढ़ाते जाते है..और यदि ऐसा है तो आखिर ऐसा क्यों....ऐसे ही तथ्यों से भरा एक वाक्यों से भरा एक पूरा सीरियल मेरे जीवन में घटा जिसने मेरे मन की मनोस्थिति में बहुत बड़ा प्रभाव डाला...मेरी वकालत के शुरू के दिनों में मेरे सीनिअर साब ने मुझे कुछ ऐसे मुक्कदमों की फाइलें दे दी जिनमे भाइयों के बीच मात्र २१ गज जमीन के पुश्तैनी मकान को लेकर झगड़ा था..और दो भाइयों को छोड़ बाकी सभी भाई सामर्थ्य योग्य थे ...एक से दो दो से चार ...और बढते बढते कुल ८५ के करीब मुक्कदमे हो गए..जो एक भाई ने मेरे मुवाकिलों पे लाध दीये थे..और एक दिन सिर्फ उन छोटे भाईओं की बीवीयों के कोर्ट के बीच उस बड़े भाई के पैर छूने मात्र से सभी मुक्कदमे वापिस हो गए और वो बड़ा भाई कोर्ट से पीछा छूटने के मात्र ३ माह के भीतर स्वर्ग सिधार गया..कोर्ट के केस ख़त्म होते ही उसकी आयु भी ख़त्म और साथ क्या ले गया..कुछ नहीं...सब यही रह गया..परन्तु आज भी बहुत से ऐसे परिवार है जो कोर्ट जाने को तत्पर रहते है जबकि यह सब बैठ कर एक दुसरे को मान देकर..बिना पंगे लिए ..निस्वार्थ रूप से आपस में फैसला किया जा सकता है..तो मन में बार बार यही बात कौंधती है...आखिर क्यों हम किस स्वार्थ में जीते है क्यों  पैसा या मकान  हमें रिश्तों से बढकर है या क्यों  हर् किसी से पंगे लेकर हम अपने जीवन की गाडी आगे बढ़ाते जाते है..*

----------


## jhatka

दोस्त ,आप थोड़े दार्शनिक भी लगते हो और मुझे आपकी बात पसंद  आयी है

----------


## sangita_sharma

बढ़िया सूत्र हे रेपुटेशन स्वीकार करे

----------


## sangita_sharma

मै ८वि तक तो को एजुकेशन में ही पढ़ी फिर लड़कियों के एक स्कूल में दाखिला लिया 
मै दसवी में थी तब  फ़िल्मी हीरो अक्षय कुमार की एक फिल्म 'खिलाडियों का खिलाडी 'रिलीस हुई थी हमारी क्लास की लड़कियों में अक्षय कुमार का बहुत क्रेज़ हुआ करता था सारी लड़कियां उसके फोटो इक्कठे करती रहती थी और जिसके पास ज्याद फोटो होते वो स्मार्ट मानी जाती थी एक लड़की कई फोटो बेचने के लिए लाती थी मैंने भी कई फोटो खरीद लिए थे और आपनी चाची से एक पुराना उनको एल्बम मांग कर उसमे लगा लिया था वो एल्बम में अपने स्कूल बेग में रखती थी और घर में किसी को इस बारे में पता नहीं चलने दिया क्यूंकि मेरे पापा बहुत सख्त मिजाज के थे एक बार में पढाई कर रही थी की मेरी कोई सहेली आ गई में उससे मिलने चली गई तभी मेरे पापा को पेन की ज़रूरत पड़ी और उन्होंने मेरी किताबों को टटोला और उन्हें वो एलबूम मिल गया बस इसके आगे कुछ न पुछो क्युंकी इतनी पिटाई हुई जो आज भी याद हे 
आज में खुद एक बेटे की माँ हु पर ऊस समय में और आज के समय में बहुत फरक पाती हु आज अपने बच्चों पर हाथ उठाने वाले माता पिता शायद ही मिलेंगे आज बच्चों की गलतियों पर उन्हें मारना तो दूर डाटने की भी मन्हाई होती हे कहते हे बच्चा गलती नहीं करेगा तो सीखेगा कैसे पता नहीं बच्चों के पालन पोषण का कौनसा तरीका ज्यादा उपयुक्त हे पहले वाला या आज के वर्तमान समय का:question:

----------


## kajal pandey

मन वकील जी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद एक अछे सूत्र के लिए .......हमारे पास साम के जो टाइम मिलते है उसमे मै विधिक जागरूकता ऑफिस मे लोगो की निह्सुल्क सहायता के लिए lagbahg एक घंटा बताती हु.......सबसे दुःख तब होता है जब कोई महिला या पुरुस अपने फॅमिली matter पर सलाह मागने आती है या आता है ...........उसको कचहरी का रास्ता दिखाने के पहले मै उस्ससे यही कहती हु की बार बार कोसिस करके देखो हूँ सकता है की घर का मामला घर मे ही सुलझ जाय और तुमको कचहरी न जाना परे................आपके इस सम्मानित सूत्र के माध्यम से मै सबको यह कहना चहती हु की एक अच्छा घर बड़ी मुस्किल से बनता है आपस मे प्रेम से रहे और एक दुसरे का क़द्र करे

----------


## kajal pandey

रेपो मेरी तरफ से भी

----------


## kajal pandey

एक दिन एक दुर्भाग्यसाली बाप आया ठा बहुत ही गरीब ठा उसकी बेटी को दहेज़ के लिए उसके पति ने चाकू गरम करके लगभग १५ जगह  दागा ठा ........जबकि वो लड़की एक primary  टीचेर ठी और १९००० महिना कमा कर उससे ही देती ठी क्या उसकी कमाई दहेज़ नहीं ठी...वो लड़का भी नौकरी मे ठा जब परे लिखे लोगो का ये हाल है तो बाकि का क्या होगा............आखिर ये दहेज़ की प्रथ्हा कब ख़तम होगी वकील साहब...........एस फोरम के माध्यम से सभी सदस्यों से मेरा मासूम सा सवाल है

----------


## man-vakil

*सबसे पहले मैं अपने प्रिये मित्रो , श्री झटका जी , सुश्री स्लिम्सिमा जी और प्रिये दिया जी का हार्दिक धन्यवाद करता हूँ की मेरे इन मित्रों ने अपने मन के उद्गार प्रकट किये और सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए समय दिया...
 तहेदिल से शुक्रिया...
मन वकील
*

----------


## man-vakil

*
दिया जी ..अपने एक ज्वलंत मुद्दे को बताकर मेरे मन की ही बात कही है..आज के आधुनिक दौर में दहेज़ के लिए वधु पर जुल्म करना एक फैशन सा बन गया है...कई बार मेरा मन बहुत उत्तेजित हो जाता है की लोग दहेज़ की लोलुपता में देहज( वधु) को कैसे प्रताड़ित करते है , जिस बाप ने अपने कलेजे का अनमोल टुकड़ा पालपोसकर आपके हवाले कर दिया और क्या अब आप उसकी जिन्दगी छीन लेंगे: जो प्रथा गरीब ही नहीं अमीर परिवारों में भी बहुत होती है , इस मुद्दे पर आपको एक और कोर्ट केस का वाकया बताता हूँ:

मेरे पास एक लड़की और उसका पिता आये जो सम्पन्न मध्यमवर्गीय परिवार से थे...उन्होंने अपनी उस बड़ी बेटी की शादी अपने बराबर की हैसियत के परिवार में की और शादी की दावत लड़के वालों के कहे अनुसार उनके ही शहर में खूब बढ़िया तौर से जिमखाना क्लब में दी और बेटी को पहली होने के कारण खूब दान दहेज़ दिया और लड़के के परिवार के लोगो को भी सोने के गहने तोहफे में दिए .,..परन्तु एक कमी रह गयी( लड़के वालों के हिसाब से ) : लड़की के पिता ने लड़के को पुल्सर मोटर साइकिल दी और गाडी नहीं दी...जानते है क्या हुआ ..शादी के एक हफ्ते के भीतर लड़के वालों ने लड़की की दुर्गति बनानी शुरू कर दी और उसे सिर्फ एक समय खाना देते, धीरे धीरे उन्होंने लड़की को नशीली दवाईयां देनी शुरू कर दी और उससे नशे में उलटी हरकते कर उसके विडियो बनाने लगे ..एक दिन लड़के का पूरा परिवार उस लड़की यानी अपनी बहु को हरिद्वार ले गया वहां पर उसे गंगाजी में धकेल दिया परन्तु कुछ दयालु लोगो ने उसे बचा लिया , अब लड़के वालों ने अपने रसूख से लड़की की लेकर सीधा अपने शहर वापिस आ गए ,,और वहां उससे मारपीट शुरू की वो लड़की जान बचाने के लिए छत से कूद गयी उन्होंने उसे फिर पकड़ लिया और उसके बाँहों पर गरमा गर्म करछी से दाग दिया आखिर वो लड़की फिर भाग निकली और उन्होंने उसे फिर बस स्टैंड पर पकड़ लिया ..वहां लड़की जब शोर मचाने लगी तो उन्होंने स्थानीय पुलिस की मदद से लड़की को पीटते पीटते उसके पिता के शहर लाकर घर के पास सड़क चौक पर फेंक कर चले गए और वो लड़की होश आने पर फटेहाल किसी तरह रात को अपने पिता के घर पहुंची/....और करीब २३ दिन सदमे में रोती रही..६ माह बाद जब वो पुनः ठीक हुई तो उसमे हिम्मत जागी और वो उन पापियों के खिलाफ उठ खड़ी हुई.,,.पर अब लड़के वालों के रसूख से यहाँ की पुलिस भी लड़की की शिकायत दर्ज नहीं कर रही , अब उसके लिए कोर्ट में मेरी मार्फ़त केस दर्ज किया गया ,
पर मन में बार बार यही सवाल उठता की आखिर क्यों हम लोग धन दहेज़ की लालच में अपनी जीवन संगिनी को प्रताड़ित करते है और अपने परिवार के हाथों उसे जलील करते है...क्या वो लड़की जो नए घर में आई है उसे सम्मान से जीने का हक़ नहीं है...
----------मन-वकील
.
*

----------


## ashwanimale

> आभारी हूँ प्रिये मित्र आपका


मौजूदा हालातों में अक्सर और कुछ ज्यादा ही याद आती है, क्या कहते हैं मित्र ? प्राय: कहाँ व्यस्त रह जाते हैं आप?

----------


## andythegood

[QUOTE=man-vakil;2114554]*

आँखें खोल कर मैं अब भी वैसे ही हूँ रोता,
देख तो मुझे मेरी माँ', मैं आज भी हूँ छोटा,

तेरे हाथ मेरे गालों को अब भी है सहलाते,
ना जाने कब हम यूँ, ऐसे ही बड़ें हो जाते,
भीड़ होती अक्सर मेरे इर्द गिर्द, घेरे मुझे 
पर उस भीड़ मे, मैं अकेला ही खड़ा होता,
आँखें खोल कर मैं अब भी वैसे ही हूँ रोता, 

कैसे भागती थी तुम लेकर हाथोँ मे निवाला,
मैं आगे आगे भागता, जैसे बन मे गोपाला,
मुझे खिलाने के लिये भुला देती अपनी भूख,
मेरे पास अब यूँ खाने का वक्त कहाँ है होता,
आँखें खोल कर मैं अब भी वैसे ही हूँ रोता,
देख तो मुझे मेरी माँ', मैं आज भी हूँ छोटा,

हर अहसास से अधिकतर वो अनोखा दुलार,
माँ, तुझसे बढ़कर कौन करता मुझसे प्यार,
मेरी गलतियों को भूल लगा लेतीं मुझे गले,
कौन मेरे कीचड़ से सने पैर अपनें हाथोँ से धोता,
आँखें खोल कर मैं अब भी वैसे ही हूँ रोता, 

आँखें खोल कर मैं अब भी वैसे ही हूँ रोता,
देख तो मुझे मेरी माँ', मैं आज भी हूँ छोटा,
=मन वकील 


*​सुन्दर रचना, मन मोह लिया आप ने गुरुवरप्रणाम, कैसे है आप गुरुजी ?

----------


## man-vakil

*कुछ बेक़ारियां थी कुछ काम की मसरूफ़ियत,
कभी आलस मे रहें पड़ें,क़भी ढ़ीली सी तबियत,
फिर सिर से उठ गया अचानक पिता का साया,
मैं बस जिंदगी से झूझता, कहाँ तुम्हे भूल पाया,
==मन वकील *

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *कुछ बेक़ारियां थी कुछ काम की मसरूफ़ियत,
> कभी आलस मे रहें पड़ें,क़भी ढ़ीली सी तबियत,
> फिर सिर से उठ गया अचानक पिता का साया,
> मैं बस जिंदगी से झूझता, कहाँ तुम्हे भूल पाया,
> ==मन वकील *


>>>>>>>>>> सचमुच आपके शब्दों में बहत दर्द छिपा है जनाब

----------


## John69

मन जी कैसे है आप ?

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

मैंने बूढ़ी आँखो को 
बैटों की राह ताकते दैखा है,
मैंने
 हँसते चेहरे को अक्सर दर्द
छुपाते दैखा है,
जिस माँ को तुम
 छौड़ गये हो बृद्धावस्था आश्रम
 में,
मैंने उन्हे तुम्हारी खातिर
नितदिन दुआ मांगते
 दैखा है ।

>>>>>>>>>>>> अनजान

----------


## Aeolian

nice posts....

----------


## man-vakil

*वक्त कब  बीत गया, एहसास भी ना हुआ,
रेत हथेली में लेकर, खेलते रहे हम जुआ,
कभी खुशियों को लगाया यूँ हमने दाँव पर,
कभी गमों को समेटे, मिटटी डाली घाव पर,
माथे पर लेकर चलते रहे खामोश तकदीरें 
निहारते रहे अपने हाथो की धुँधली लकीरें 
ना जाने क्यों किसी बात पर दुःख ना हुआ 
रेत हथेली में लेकर, खेलते रहे हम जुआ,
==मन वकील*

----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

> *वक्त कब  बीत गया, एहसास भी ना हुआ,
> रेत हथेली में लेकर, खेलते रहे हम जुआ,
> कभी खुशियों को लगाया यूँ हमने दाँव पर,
> कभी गमों को समेटे, मिटटी डाली घाव पर,
> माथे पर लेकर चलते रहे खामोश तकदीरें 
> निहारते रहे अपने हाथो की धुँधली लकीरें 
> ना जाने क्यों किसी बात पर दुःख ना हुआ 
> रेत हथेली में लेकर, खेलते रहे हम जुआ,
> ==मन वकील*


बहुत बढ़िया जनाब मन भाई >>>>>>

----------


## man-vakil

* कच्ची-२ माटी से बने है वो रौशनी के दीये, 
    टिमटिमाती लालिमा को अंक में भरे दीये,
    कुछ ही क्षण ये रहेंगे चाहे ऐसे प्रकाशमान,
    पल पल तोड़ते रहेंगे ये अँधेरे का अभिमान,
    तेल जब तक है भरा,बाती भी तब तक जीये,
    फिर भी मन को उज्वलित करते है ये दीये। .... 
      ===मन वकील *

----------


## man-vakil

*  कैसा है ये काल, मित्र कैसी बदली बदली नारी के चाल,
    आधुनिक हुआ समय या फिर, काल ही हुआ है बेहाल,
    नारी रूपी आत्मा अब तो,करती है दूजे नर का ख्याल,
    चेतना अब हुई है नग्न, मन व्याकुल करे नित सवाल,
    पीहर से अधिक सासरे में,तिरिया चरित होय निहाल,
    रास रंग में डूब भूली वो, देह भी नश्वर आएगा जो काल। . 
====मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

* वो दूसरा दीया  सुनकर कर बोला, तामसी गुणों से भरा ये इंसान,
    हम जले तो  हो उजाला, अगर वो जले,दुनिया बना देता शमशान
       ====मन वकील 
*

----------


## man-vakil

*हादसों का शोर है पर फिर भी वो मुस्कराता रहे,
    दिल में कितने जख़्म बसे, आज किससे वो कहे,
    परेशानियाँ है शिकन पर,होठ फिर भी यूँ खिले,
    दर्द का दरिया सीने में छुपा,वो यूँ खुद भी चुप रहे। । 
*

----------


## man-vakil

*शौहरत ना बक्श चाहे कोई,ऐ रब मेरे नाम को,
पर फ़लसफ़ा सबकी भलाई का दे,मेरे काम को 
*

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

##################
प्रीत का पर्याय ही अनुराग है ।
प्रीत में विश्वास निश्छल लाग है ।
हार कर ही जीत होती प्रीत में,
वह करे है प्रीत जिसमें त्याग है ।

----------


## Poorangyan

> *शौहरत ना बक्श चाहे कोई,ऐ रब मेरे नाम को,
> पर फ़लसफ़ा सबकी भलाई का दे,मेरे काम को 
> *


कैसे हैं, वकील साहब? बहुत लम्बे अन्तराल के बाद आज आना हुआ है. आखिरी बार पता नहीं कब आया था. ख़ुशी है कि आपकी सक्रियता बनी हुई है.

----------


## man-vakil

*मित्र श्री पूर्णज्ञान जी का हार्दिक अभिनन्दन। । सविनीत कहता हूँ। … आप मित्रों का प्रेम यहाँ खींच लाता है।*

----------


## man-vakil

*
सप्रेम। … अपने मित्र छुपा रुस्तम जी के लिए 
क्या कहे मित्र, अब तुम्हे, कैसा है चले यह दौर,
जहाँ अब प्रीत का पर्याय ही दैहिक अनुराग है ।
अब कहाँ प्रीत में वो विश्वास निश्छल लाग है ।
हारती देखी है हमने वो प्रीत, आँसुओं में नित,
अब तो ये प्रीत बन गई इक वासना की आग है। *

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

> *
> सप्रेम। … अपने मित्र छुपा रुस्तम जी के लिए 
> क्या कहे मित्र, अब तुम्हे, कैसा है चले यह दौर,
> जहाँ अब प्रीत का पर्याय ही दैहिक अनुराग है ।
> अब कहाँ प्रीत में वो विश्वास निश्छल लाग है ।
> हारती देखी है हमने वो प्रीत, आँसुओं में नित,
> अब तो ये प्रीत बन गई इक वासना की आग है। *


दोस्तों हर कहानी का अंत अवश्य होता है  आज इस मंच को अलविदा कहने का समय आ गया है  मैँ आप सभी दोस्तों को आखरी सलाम करता हूँ  और दुवा करता हूँ आप जहाँ भी रहें खुशियाँ आपके कदम चूमती रहे ।


खूबसूरत याद लेकर आ रहा हूँ ,
दुख भरा ये गीत दिल से गा रहा हूँ ,
भावना का दीप लेकर मीत मैं अब -
अलविदा कहकर यहाँ से जा रहा हूँ । 

2122....2122....2122...2122....

----------


## man-vakil

भय ना जाने कहाँ से आकर बस जाता, 
मेरे मन के पसरे असयंमी आँगन में,
संग में ले आता अपने कुटिल मित्रों को,
क्रोध रोष चिंता व्याकुलता की टोली,
कुलषित विचारों की कीचड लेपन हो,
मन में अँधियारो के बादल उमड़ते,
मैं कौंधता हुआ अपने ही भीतर ऐसे,
राह तकता रहता आस की किरणों की

----------


## Teach Guru

> भय ना जाने कहाँ से आकर बस जाता, 
> मेरे मन के पसरे असयंमी आँगन में,
> संग में ले आता अपने कुटिल मित्रों को,
> क्रोध रोष चिंता व्याकुलता की टोली,
> कुलषित विचारों की कीचड लेपन हो,
> मन में अँधियारो के बादल उमड़ते,
> मैं कौंधता हुआ अपने ही भीतर ऐसे,
> राह तकता रहता आस की किरणों की


खुशी हुयी आपको यहाँ वापस देखकर, कृपया सक्रिय बने रहें, धन्यवाद..

----------


## man-vakil

*किस बात पर मैं लिखूँ, किस वज़ह की हो तफ़्सील,
कुछ बेतुका सा, कुछ तुकबंदी, बस हूँ मैं मन वकील,
कभी ख़्वाब रहते प्यासे,कभी भावों की खुले छबील,
लिखने को कभी तरसता, बन के खूब मैं मन वकील,
रेत सी फिसलती जिंदगी, सूखती हुई जोबन की झील,
बालों में आती सफेदी अक्सर पूछे, कौन मन वकील,
मेरी रचना को छापे, निज अपने नाम पर वो जलील,
मैं ढूंढ़ता फिरता यहाँ वहां, हैं कौन वो नया मन वकील,
किस पर करे मन नालिश,किस पर इल्ज़ाम तामील,
बस चुप सा हो गया हूँ, धुँधला सा बना है मन वकील। .  
===========   आपका मन वकील*

----------


## man-vakil

*आपके स्नेह का आभारी हूँ मित्र*

----------


## anita

> *किस बात पर मैं लिखूँ, किस वज़ह की हो तफ़्सील,
> कुछ बेतुका सा, कुछ तुकबंदी, बस हूँ मैं मन वकील,
> कभी ख़्वाब रहते प्यासे,कभी भावों की खुले छबील,
> लिखने को कभी तरसता, बन के खूब मैं मन वकील,
> रेत सी फिसलती जिंदगी, सूखती हुई जोबन की झील,
> बालों में आती सफेदी अक्सर पूछे, कौन मन वकील,
> मेरी रचना को छापे, निज अपने नाम पर वो जलील,
> मैं ढूंढ़ता फिरता यहाँ वहां, हैं कौन वो नया मन वकील,
> किस पर करे मन नालिश,किस पर इल्ज़ाम तामील,
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया वकील साहब 

आशा करती हु की नियमित उपस्थिति रहेगी आपकी अब मंच पे 


धन्यवाद

----------


## man-vakil

*
कितने भरे पड़े है यहाँ दुनिया में,
बेबस लाचार,वो बीवीयों के सताए,
आज वो सभी ही दिल्ली पुलिस के  
मुख्यालय के बाहर पंक्ति में नज़र आये,
हर एक थामे था हाथ में श्वेत से कागज़,
मुड़े हुए कागज़ शायद अर्ज़ी बन थे आये,
मन वकील भी हिम्मत कर बढ़ा जैसे 
आगे उस मानव युक्त पंक्ति की ओर,
कई दुखियारे वेदना से भरे हुए वो 
सूखे गले एकाएक मचाने लगे शोर,
फिर भी हिम्मत कर मन वकील 
पूछे उनसे, ये लाइन कैसी है भाई,
क्या दिल्ली पोलिस ने बिना एग्जाम 
बिना सेहत कोई भर्ती स्कीम लगाई,
एक पति सा लगने वाला दुखियारा 
बोला, ऐ चुप रहो अक्लमंद भाई,
जाकर पीछे लाइन में लग जाओ 
जो चाहते जीवन में कुछ रंगाई,
हम सब यहाँ सोमनाथ भारती के 
पालतू डॉन की चाह में यहाँ आये,
ताकि बीवी के सताने पर हम भी 
उसे प्यारे वफादार डॉन से कटवाए
क्योकि आज ये डॉन ही सबको पसंद है 
पर बेचारा, मालिक जैसे जेल में बंद है ,,,,

====मन वकील*

----------


## Poorangyan

बहुत वर्षों के पश्चात आज आना हुआ है। लगता है कि अब आप यहाँ सक्रिय नहीं हैं।

----------


## anita

> बहुत वर्षों के पश्चात आज आना हुआ है। लगता है कि अब आप यहाँ सक्रिय नहीं हैं।


आप भी तो एक ज़माने बाद आये है 

नियमित तौर पे आया करे मंच पे 


स्वागत है आपका आपने ही मंच पे

----------


## superidiotonline

> आप भी तो एक ज़माने बाद आये है 
> 
> नियमित तौर पे आया करे मंच पे 
> 
> 
> स्वागत है आपका आपने ही मंच पे


हम जो पिछले नौ साल से बिना नागा रोज आ रहे हैं, हमारा स्वागत नहीं होता। इसी को कहते हैं घर का मुर्ग़ा घास बराबर। हमारा भी स्वागत किया करो।

----------

